# SWR meter



## Cool Hand Luke (May 24, 2011)

Installing a CB in my truck and from what I have read, the antenna needs to be tuned with an SWR meter. Hate to buy for a one time use so if anyone has one that lives near Gainesville, GA and wouldn't mind offering a little help, I would greatly appreciate.


----------



## trial&error (May 24, 2011)

I have one but alittle bit of a drive from you.  Really if your not having the whole radio professionally tuned or dropping some money on an amp it won't make alot of difference.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 25, 2011)

Thanks T&E. It's just gonna be used for traffic reports while I'm traveling on vacation or going to the camp...so not gonna get too carried away. By the way, my camp is in Taylor Co. and get off 75 in Forsyth and cut thru Barnesville. A very pleasant ride to 19/41.


----------



## LRanger007 (May 25, 2011)

SWR (standing wave reflection) is most important when transmitting.  A high SWR limits the distance that a radio can transmit. On reception, it is not that important, but a correctly tuned antenna can pick up weaker signals. Radio shack sells a relatively inexpensive meter or you could go by any motorola shop in Gainesville and they would probably tune the antenna for you.


----------



## nkbigdog (May 25, 2011)

Well I learned something new I thought It was
 Standing Wave Ratio


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 25, 2011)

I have one somewhere, along with some old 23 channel radios
and 100amp linear amplifiers.....Use to have alot of CB stuff....

If I can find it I will send you a PM....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 26, 2011)

SWR is for  Standing Wave Ratio.  The optimum level would a ratio of 1:1.  Do your best to tune it to make sure it is at least below a ratio of 1:1.5 .  This is even more important if you will using any type of amplifier.  I always have used my SWR meter in setting up my radios.  They are not very expensive at all and are well worth the cost.  If you want a radio to talk and receive really good then spend a few dollars and do it right the first time.  I have used a firestik antenna and they were really good and easy to tune.  I could easily talk 30-40 miles on my mobile radio in my pick-up.  With it tuned properly, your radio transmission will be crisp without the background clutter that you hear on some radios.  If you have a pre-amp on the amplifier, then it will really pull in signals that you would never even hear otherwise.

The following link will tell you what you need to do to check your radio.

http://www.firestik.com/Tech_Docs/Setting_SWR.htm

I hope that this helps.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 26, 2011)

Thanks evrybody for the input. I have heard that everybody that has to listen to you appreciates a tuned radio and antenna. This'll be my first CB since the 70's when I bought one with my grass cuttin money. Installed it in my Dad's 1970 Pontiac Bonneville and my handle was the Cadillac Kid.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 26, 2011)

Could not find the meter I had....Went thru the radios, power mics
and amps, but no SWR meter....Sorry....


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for looking 7mag.


----------

